# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Снова наливай (Gangnam style). Музыкальный застольный интерактив

## Николай Бугаков

*"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ (GANGNAM STYLE)"*



*Этот универсальный застольный номер создан на основе песни PSY - «GANGNAM STYLE» и представляет собой интерактивную песню – игру. Вокальных данных от ведущего не требуется, т.к. песня исполняется речитативом, а команды гостей помогут вам сделать номер массовым. Задействуйте всех гостей в зале одновременно, настраивая их на яркую и интересную программу. Номер опробован на разных компаниях и является отличным объединительным моментом молодого и старшего поколений, т.к. молодежь отлично знает эту песню, а старшее поколение вливается, поет и выполняет действия вместе с ними. Предложите публике вспомнить самые известные праздничные фразы, объединив все это в одной песне.

Все, кто пожелает, может еще раз вспомнить песню, на основе которой сделан этот номер:*




*Кроме описания в комплект входит демоверсия, чтобы можно было легко понять, как задумано исполнение номера. В фонограмме прописаны «бэки» мужским и женским голосами, чтобы вы и публика легче ориентировались во время исполнения песни – интерактива. 
Итак, комплект состоит из демоверсии номера, описания, текста и фонограммы с «бэками».
*
*Стоимость комплекта 300 рублей.*

*Также за консультацией можно обращаться вк: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (10.01.2017)

----------


## Уралочка

А можно  УЖЕ напишу???????....ну не терпится ведь :Blush2: 
Я СТАЛА обладательницей ЭТОГО ИЗЮМА!!! Это ТО, что САМ доктор прописал!!! На радоваться не могу :Yahoo:  
Теперь я буду самая крутяшная из крутяшных ведущих :Yes4:  :Grin: 
Коля, Наташа, Вы гении!!!!!!! Спасибо за такую фишку! Балдеееююююю :Tender:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (10.01.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, Наташа, Вы гении!!!!!!! Спасибо за такую фишку! Балдеееююююю


Вот уже и Лене не терпится, пришла в первых рядах!  :Grin:  Леночка, мы, как доктора, прописываем тебе успех при проведении этого номера и всех твоих программ!  :Ok:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (10.01.2017)

----------


## Славина

Таксссссс, сейчас придёт муж с работы и начну ныть, шобы купил, нам тоже надо!  :Grin:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> сейчас придёт муж с работы и начну ныть, шобы купил


Ира, ты, как настоящая женщина, делаешь выбор, а муж, как настоящий мужчина, все оплачивает...  :Grin:  Ну, что же, так тому и быть!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Dimona

а потом еще и станцевать анимашку под эту песню, и в Корею к PSYхам уехать. Анимашка у меня уже есть,  песня есть, осталось КОРЕЯ! СУПЕР! СПАСИБО!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Анимашка у меня уже есть,  песня есть, осталось КОРЕЯ! СУПЕР! СПАСИБО!


Лиля, спасибо за хороший отзыв!  :Thank You2:  Лично для тебя поездка в Корею осуществится только после поездки в Карпаты! Побереги семейный бюджет!  :Grin:

----------


## Tina37

Супер-прикольная штучка! Радуюсь, что она у меня есть! Так драйвово, шумно и весело  проходит! Потом то и дело слышно от гостей: "Снова наливай!", " Потанцуем!?"  :Yes4:   Подойдет для любой компании! Спасибо вам огромнейшее! :flower:

----------


## Катюшенька

Николай,здравствуйте. Вы пишите, что номер требует наличие ведущего и музыканта. С ведущей всё понятно, а что значит наличие музыканта?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> С ведущей всё понятно, а что значит наличие музыканта?


Катя, присутствие музыканта или ди-джея означает то, что в некоторых моментах, если это необходимо, нужно отстроить уровень громкости. Хотя, как показывает практика, во время проведения этого номера никакая корректировка не требуется. :Smile3:

----------


## Катюшенька

Николай, деньги Вам можно присылать по указанным реквизитам? Например золотая корона?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Катюшенька*, 
Хочу уточнить, что мы сейчас живем в Ярославле. Реквизиты остались прежними. Мне было бы удобнее, если бы Вы сделали перевод на карту Сбербанка. Номер банковской карты:  63900277 9018129421

----------


## ser72gy

День добрый, Николай! Много слышал лестного о вашем дуэте от форумчан. Решил зайти в вашу сокровищницу, и...не прогадал. Протестировал на своих "Снова наливай", и... пожалел, что еще год назад не приобрел его у вас. С такими фишками новогодний (да и не только) праздники засияют по-новому в любой компании. Теперь, похоже, пока все у вас не куплю- не успокоюсь!)))
P.S. Я уже представляю, как в новогоднюю ночь этот хит будет напевать и стар, и мал. Однозначно- мощнейшая бомба!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Однозначно- мощнейшая бомба!


Сергей, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Мы думаем, что теперь все Ваши клиенты, вместо фразы: "Опа гангнам стайл" будут напевать: "Снова наливай"!  :Grin:

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

Доброй ночи, Николай!!! Ну не лягу спать после банкета- пока не отпишусь вам))) От всего сердца хочу сказать спасибочки за ваш "Снова наливай!" . Тоже сожалею об одном, что  я  раньше не видела ваши материалы ( ну видать- всему своё время). Такая славная игровушка. Я всю неделю учила слова ( не люблю с плантшеткой работать- отвлекает, да и глаза участников хочется видеть в этот момент, когда поёшь) И вот1 Это случилось- сегодня я его в работе "на зуб" попробовала. Так все ржали и по доброму веселились. У меня даже целый номер получился: мальчики, девочки и подтанцовка в масках этого корейского исполнителя. А наливай кричали оставшиеся гости за столом. Получилось просто замечательно!!!  С удовольствием буду изучать вашу сокровищницу- уверена скоро приду за очередной покупкой))) Вы-оригиналы, и это правда!!!! :Ok:  :Vah:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Вы-оригиналы, и это правда!!!!


Лора, спасибо большое за высокую оценку нашего труда! Надеюсь, другие наши номера будут не хуже!  :Smile3:

----------


## Галина-Z

Сегодня на нашем корпоративе мы исполняли эту "партитуру". Все прошло отлично, а потом, конечно, все не раз повторяли ключевые фразы.  В конце вечера девушкам стали названивать мужья (ты где? ты когда? тебя забрать? – и все такое). Во время первого звонка, когда дама ответила: «Я на корпоративе», мне пришло в голову активизировать "первые скрипки" уже знакомым им дирижерским жестом, и они тут же отозвались мощным призывом "выпить". Следующие девушки уже сами подставляли телефоны. В общем, некоторых телефонных собеседников мы тоже хорошо повеселили. Все было здорово!

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Сегодня на нашем корпоративе мы исполняли эту "партитуру". Все прошло отлично, а потом, конечно, все не раз повторяли ключевые фразы.


Галочка, большое спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно услышать такие слова от замечательного автора и прекрасного человека! :Vishenka 33: 
На протяжении всего праздника гости потом часто повторяют:" Ребята, давайте выпьем! Закусывайте, вот колбаска!" :Derisive: 



> В конце вечера девушкам стали названивать мужья (ты где? ты когда? тебя забрать? – и все такое). Во время первого звонка, когда дама ответила: «Я на корпоративе», мне пришло в голову активизировать "первые скрипки" уже знакомым им дирижерским жестом, и они тут же отозвались мощным призывом "выпить". Следующие девушки уже сами подставляли телефоны. В общем, некоторых телефонных собеседников мы тоже хорошо повеселили. Все было здорово!


Я очень рад, что все было здорово! С Новым годом и Рождеством Христовым! Пусть в Новом году у тебя все будет отлично!За это снова и снова наливай! :Yahoo:  :Grin:  :Vishenka 19:

----------

Галина-Z (09.01.2017)

----------

